# Mayhem. Could probably be a "sticky".



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

This should probably be required viewing/sticky for anyone who wants a guard dog. My guess is that this is pretty close to the truth, as well as being darn funny.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think these Allstate commercials are clever! lol


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I love Mayhem... thought about naming my next puppy that.. luckily, I needed a N name.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Haha! I love these commercials


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My favorite commercials in the world! That's probably my favorite one thus far!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I liked him when he was creating mayhem in OZ.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I liked him when he was creating mayhem in OZ.


Great show


----------

